
Apple SVP says quitting multitasking apps won’t offer improved battery life - Gys
http://9to5mac.com/2016/03/10/should-you-quit-ios-apps-answer/
======
Gys
From my own experience, apps like Google Maps and Bria (voip) stay active in
the background and therefore drain the battery fast. For example Bria will
drain my iPhone 6 to less then 10% if I have it running a whole day (12
hours).

To a lesser extend I think Google Chrome and Google Mail do the same.
Therefore I always remove them after usage.

